# hook block from striking the hoist drum



## Minga

What is provided to prevent the hook block from striking the hoist drum or structure

Esa es la frase que debo traducir y simplemente quiero confirmar que hook block es gancho de la grúa y hoist drum es tambor de elevación
Muchas gracias!
Minga


----------



## jalibusa

"Block" cuando se habla de cables y sogas es lo que lamamos "pasteca" o  "roldana", el gancho esta unido a la roldana y por ella pasa el cable. El "hoist drum" es el carretel enorme con surco en espiral en el que se arrolla el cable, tal vez se llame tambor de elevacion.


----------



## Minga

LLAMAMOS?
hmmm
sigo pensando que hay gato en pasteca ....
por qué sabe tanto ud que sabe tantooooo...................... confesaD!
GRACIAS por tan perfecta explicación Jalibiuesei !!!


----------



## jalibusa

Te acordás lo que dicen del diablo....


----------



## Minga

...sabe más por diavolo que por... 
nnnaah non ti credo caro,  me estoy poniendo como Elliot Ness: paranoid!!!
AH, al final me explicaste lo que es "block" pero no me confirmaste el nombrete esssapto en español castizo... ..Después de tu explicación debo concluír que se puede llamar GANCHO DE PASTECA???
espero tu respuesta con los deditos sobre el teclado, pronta para largar!


----------



## Minga

esa pregunta que te puse ahi tiene una respuesta que es "a limit switch"... un limit switch es un interruptor limitador?


----------



## jalibusa

dícese que sabe por diablo pero mas sabe por viejo...
Dije antes "le llamamos" porque pasteca es lo que se usa en Rodelu y posiblemente el mundo exterior les llame de otra manera, pero como tu opus no esta destinado a la Real Academia sino a los nativos de La Comercial que van a manejar las grúas, "la pasteca del gancho" ha de funcionar, SI definiste antes claramente a qué se le llama "el gancho" o usaste antes el mismo nombre para referirte a esa pieza en particular.


----------



## jalibusa

Interruptor de final de carrera.


----------



## Minga

HECHO
..... Rodelú......... qué antiguo me suena eso!!!!  debo haber nacido antes pero ya ni me acuerdo qué es! jja
Bueno me quedo con mi pasteca de gancho feliz ... ya sabrás más de mi y mis dudas gruísticas Jalibiuesei ... GRACIAS!!!!!
I salut you
Minga


----------



## jalibusa

*R*epública * O*riental *DEL* *U*ruguay


----------



## Peter P

Quizás difiera en algo de lo que dice jalibusa y antes de contestar quise verificar en el mataburro (dígase diccionarios). 

Para *hook block* siempre he utilizado gancho pero el diccionario técnico (inglés-español y español (Pequeño Larousse) aparece la palabra "_Motón de Gancho_". Y para *hoist drum;* _tambor elevador o de izaje._

Salu2 a los URUGUAYOS (orientales por demás igual yo en esta parte)

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

mi diccionario ingenieril dice tal cual tu me lo confirmaste, que Hoisting drum es tambor de izar o tambor elevador
muy bien, (aplauso de pie)


----------



## Minga

Gracias Peter, siempre valiosa su colaboración!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minga

jjjja
me gustó lo de RODELU en referencia a charrúa-ville ...
había anyway un lugar que se llamaba RODELU rait?


----------



## jalibusa

Antiguo abrevadero en la costa de Malvín....


----------



## Minga

che hmm "to hoist up and down" es una duda eterna que tengo y acaba de reaparecer ...
hoist up = elevar
hoist down = descender
me hace dudar "hoist"
porque dudo de que sea un sinónimo de elevar o bajar... 
qué saben de esto?


----------



## Minga

JJJJA ok...!!! cierto!!!  pre-titanic suena eso...


----------



## Peter P

Minga, en ayuda al intento de que disipe la duda:

*hoist *   (hoistor, sometimes, hðst)  v.t.1. to raise or lift, esp. by some mechanical appliance: to hoist a flag; to hoist the mainsail. 

2. to raise to one's lips and drink; drink (esp. beer or whiskey) with gusto: Let's go hoist a few beers. 

3. Archaic. a pt. and pp. of hoise. 

4. hoist with or by one's own petard. See petard  (def. 4) — n.

5. an apparatus for hoisting, as a block and tackle, a derrick, or a crane. 

6. act of hoisting; a lift: Give that sofa a hoist at your end.

7. Naut  a. the vertical dimension amidships of any square sail that is hoisted with a yard. Cf. drop (def. 28).

 b. the distance between the hoisted and the lowered position of such a yard. 

c. the dimension of a fore-and-aft sail along the luff. 

d. a number of flags raised together as a signal.  

8.  (on a flag)  a. the vertical dimension as flown from a vertical staff.

 b. the edge running next to the staff. Cf. fly (def. 36b).  [1540–50; later var. of HOISE, with -t as in AGAINST, etc] hoist‚er,  n.—  

Syn. 1. elevate. See raise. —  

Ant. 1. lower.

Algo que utilizo mucho y me ayuda (tal vez te pueda ayudar también) es consultar el Random House Unabridge Dictionary (impreso o electrónico), es en inglés pero muy bueno en aspectos técnicos.

Peter P.

PD. Estamos para ayudarnos.


----------



## Minga

WOW... GRACIAS!!!!!! espectacular!!!!


----------

